# Drip Tip



## Ernest (15/2/16)

Anyone have a 510 delrin drip tip like this for my Reo RM2?


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/2/16)

Ernest said:


> Anyone have a 510 delrin drip tip like this for my Reo RM2?
> View attachment 45914


@Oupa 
www.vapourmountain.co.za


----------



## Ernest (15/2/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> @Oupa
> www.vapourmountain.co.za


Thanks, but sadly they're out of stock and I want to pickup some other stuff from them as well so would have been perfect.


----------



## Mike (15/2/16)

Hey Ernest, where are you based?


----------



## Ernest (15/2/16)

Mike said:


> Hey Ernest, where are you based?


Cape Town


----------



## Petrus (19/2/16)

Ernest said:


> Cape Town


@Ernest, speak to @hands

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/2/16)

@Ernest I have one of those around. PM me your address with directions and I shall drop it in you postbox when next I go through Mbury.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (22/2/16)

Andre said:


> @Ernest I have one of those around. PM me your address with directions and I shall drop it in you postbox when next I go through Mbury.


Thanks @Andre , that is very kind of you. I'll send pm now. It is amazing what a big difference the drip tip makes to the flavour and overall vape experience. I used two Reo's with two RM2's and the exact same build at 0.9 Ohm with the same juice and it was perfect in the RM2 with original drip tip, but did not taste nice on the RM2 with SS drip tip. I swapped the drip tips and the result was the same. The change in flavour on the SS drip tip was huge. Funny, I don't notice it on bigger DTL tanks and drippers with lots of vapour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (7/3/16)

Thank you so much @Andre for the drip tip and lovely juices. I experienced a whole range of juices and atty's and devices and loved all of them. Really a fantastic collection you have there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/3/16)

Ernest said:


> Thank you so much @Andre for the drip tip and lovely juices. I experienced a whole range of juices and atty's and devices and loved all of them. Really a fantastic collection you have there.


The pleasure is all mine @Ernest. In fact, I got the better end of this deal by far: Got to meet you and your adorable daughter, got to taste your awesome DIY Peach Ice Tea and got an excellent bottle of red wine. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/3/16)

@Andre as we got to know him - rock solid gentleman that tries to help where he can, expecting nothing in return.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

